# My pasta dressing



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

Ingredients: Olive oil, Onion chopped, smoked salmon, turmeric  powder,  dried basil, , whipping cream, chopped   tomatoes , salt and freshly ground.
Heat the oil in the pressure cooker over Medium-High heat. Add the onion, the smoked   chopped  salmon, turmeric and basil. Cook, uncovered until onions begins to soften 3-4 minutes. Keep on  stirring, until it is not longer pink 3-5 minutes.  Add  tomatoes. Cover and bring up to High pressure. Reduce heat to stabalize pressure and cook for 7 minutes. Release pressure and add cream. Boil, uncovered until mixture thickens, 4-5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper to taste. 
Enjoy it!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 20, 2008)

Does this have to be in a pressure cooker?
Got quantities? Sounds pretty interesting to me!


----------



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Does this have to be in a pressure cooker?
> Got quantities? Sounds pretty interesting to me!



I  think a  common pot is ok,as far as  the ingredients concern:

2 big spoons of olive oil, 1 onion chopped, 200 grams of smoked salmon, 2 little spoons of turmeric powder,some dried basil,1 large  cup of whipping cream, 200 grams of chopped tomatoes.
Enjoy it!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Ms Undómiel! 

I wonder how long 7 pressure cooker minutes are for a regular simmer....


----------



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Thanks Ms Undómiel!
> 
> I wonder how long 7 pressure cooker minutes are for a regular simmer....


I  dont'n  know... I am  sorry...


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm, I found one site that said pressure cookers take about 1/3 as much time.
So I will simmer the sauce for about 20-30 minutes and call it good.
OINK!

Now to buy some salmon and use my Smoked Salmon kit.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

I personally  think  that  20  or  30  minutes  are too much,it wont't  take  so long  to  cook  the  sauce,trust  me.. the  salmon is  smoked and  it cooks  rapidly..why  dont't  you  use  a large  pan instead of  a pressure cooker?


----------



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

Pressure cooking is a method of cooking in a sealed vessel that does not permit air or liquids to escape below a preset pressure. ..
so it  is  not at  all suitable  for this  dressing   sauce,you  should not   boil the  ingredients but  simply stuff or fry   them  for  a  while (no  more than the  time I  indicated above) in a pan,I am sure  it  is  not difficult...


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, I am totally confused now. Your original post gives instructions *USING *a pressure cooker. Says to cook at high pressure for 7 minutes.
So if that is the case, then 3 times that long in a regular sauce pan would be 21 minutes......


----------



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

You  are  right,I  badly  translated from Italian,I  used  "pressure cooker" instead of pan.
Yes, 20 -21  minutes  will be  fine ....


----------



## ironchef (Nov 20, 2008)

Why do you use a pressure cooker?


----------



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Why do you use a pressure cooker?


As I  said  I  badly translated  from Italian,I am  sorry..the right  word  is pan.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool! Thanks Arwen for the clarification.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Cool! Thanks Arwen for the clarification.



Yes.. as a matter of  fact  I  made  a mistake...


----------



## elaine l (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds interesting.  Simple but good!  Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 26, 2008)

I  also  use to  chop courgettes into  small  pieces with  garlic and chopped surimi,I  fry  everything in a pan  with  olive oil,salt,some  tomatoe  sauce,just  2/3  spoons,turmeric and  when it's  well  stuffed,I  pour  the sauce  on whatever  kind  of  pasta,spaghetti,tagliolini,maccheroni,fusilli  etc..


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 27, 2008)

Good morning Arwen.

Do you have any marone / castagna recipes?


----------



## Arwen (Nov 27, 2008)

As  a matter  of  fact people  who  live  on the mountains use  to make  dumplings  with castagne,you  have   to   boil them in a saucepan,then you peel  off the  skin and  make  a mousse with  them,this  filling  is  added  afterwards to  flour plus  two 1  egg egg  yolks,some potato  mousse(boil the potato   and make  a smooth  cream),in order to assemble all the  ingredients.
The  suitable dressing  sauce  might  be:  fresh  cream or  fried  warm  butter with cinnamom powder or vanilla  powder,a  spoonful  of  sugar  cane;the  dressing is to be poured on warm  castagne dumplings.
I am  sorry but  I am not able  to suggest  the  properest  wine  to accompany  this  peculiar  dish.

How  do  you translate  castagne in Usa? I don't  know...

Enjoy it!!
Ps:  let  me  hear if  my  recipe  was  tasty...


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 28, 2008)

Castagne=Chestnut.  You certainly have some scary looking mountains surrounding Malpensa


----------



## Arwen (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh  thanks  a lot,is  was  simple  but I  didn't remember the  word..
I live  15  kilometers outside Milan in  a place called Brianza (from  the  celtic word _ bric_ that means  hills not  far  from Mount  Grigna and Mount Resegone,close to the  spot  Manzoni  wrote    Promessi Sposi,now  it's  snowing and   I am  thinking  about  cooking  polenta with beef stew...


----------

